# FCS Gathering in August



## Leo Daher (Jun 23, 2003)

Guro Ray Dionaldo will be holding a Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) Gathering in Clearwater, FL on August 9 and 10. Material covered will include empty hand, stick and blade. The Gathering is open to all martial artists, regardless of previous experience. For more information, check the FCS website.


----------



## Leo Daher (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW, for those interested in the Kerambit, Ray just told me he will be covering that weapon extensively during the Gathering.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 7, 2003)

This weekend!


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 9, 2003)

Day 1:

Very nice turnout.  All blade.  Kerambit first.  Knife disarms.  Knife vs. knife.

Very tired.

More later.

Good night.

Cthulhu


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 10, 2003)

That about sums it up...


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 11, 2003)

Day 2:
More kerambit.  Punyo mano.  Surprise for Guro Ray. 

I think Leo's going to do a more complete review in a bit.  My brain is still a bit too crammed to try to make sense of anything.

Needless to say, everyone in attendance had a great time.  

Cthulhu

PS - Leo, are congratulations in order?


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> PS - Leo, are congratulations in order?  *




Yep...


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh, and don't worry, Cthulhu, I'll write that review - tomorrow, if not later today (we have a training session this evening at the gym).

Good to see you, AldonAsher, arnisandyz and Palusut again.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 11, 2003)

Then congratulations to Leo Daher and arnisandyz, both now certified instructors of FCS Kali.  Congrats to everyone else who certified as well.  I'm not sure who, since the usual certificates weren't given out at this Gathering.

:ultracool

Cthulhu


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 13, 2003)

The August 2003 edition of Ray Dionaldo's FCS Gathering was held this past weekend in Clearwater, Florida. Associates came from as far away as California and Kentucky, North Carolina, Puerto Rico and places in between, to get together, share experiences and learn the latest developments in the system. 

As promised, there was a lot of time devoted to the fighting applications of the Kerambit; in fact, most of the Gathering was dedicated to that Indonesian edged weapon. Ray displayed his trademark speed, fluidity and seamless combinations, taking full advantage of the Kerambit's unique characteristics. 

Next on the first day was a series of knife disarms. In FCS, we avoid stripping blades off our on bodies, preferring to use the opponent's anatomy for that. This philosophy sets us apart from some of the more traditional FMA systems. We then moved on to knife against knife drills before calling it a day.

Unlike some of the previous Gatherings, there were no demonstrations by other martial artists, which, IMO, was a plus, since we had more time to work on FCS material - and after all, that's what we were there for, right? 

On Sunday, we started with yet more Kerambit, building upon the previous day's lessons. From that, we went to close-quarter stick drills, using the _punyo mano_ methodology, with emphasis on butt strikes, limb manipulations, locks, chokes and takedowns. Most of these moves, developed in great part with LEOs and security personnel in mind, are applicable both during stand-up grappling and ground fighting. Besides the traditional rattan sticks, Ray made use of an ASP expandable baton in both closed and open positions. 

Once again, the Filipino Combat Systems' Gathering was a remarkable learning experience. Those with an interest in the martial arts of the Philippines should make it a point to attend at least once. This has been my third Gathering, and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## AldonAsher (Aug 13, 2003)

Well said, Leo.  And congratulations to you and to the others who were certified.


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Aldon. Always nice to meet you and the guys again.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 13, 2003)

I told you your review would be better than mine, Leo 

Just wanted to add that on Sunday, Rick DeAguila did a nice demonstration of gun disarms, including a demonstration of a real life encounter he had.

Also, there was an early birthday celebration for Guro Dionaldo, with the attending FCS instructors sharing their thoughts and stories of Ray.  I think he was pleasantly surprised.

Thanks for doing that write-up, Leo...I don't remember half of what you wrote 

Great meeting everybody, and see y'all at the next one!

Cthulhu


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> 
> Just wanted to add that on Sunday, Rick DeAguila did a nice demonstration of gun disarms, including a demonstration of a real life encounter he had.
> ...



Very nice demo indeed by Rick! How could I possibly have forgotten? 

Guess this is what happens when you write a review in a hurry, right before going to the gym to train...


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 13, 2003)

I was lucky...I just got back from training and some stuff I forgot beaten out of me 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 14, 2003)

as always, it it great seeing old friends and making new ones.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, this year's gathering was the best yet!!!!

Congratulations to Andy, Leo, and all the other new FCS full  instructors.

It was great seeing everybody again including the MT board members Cthulhu, Aldon, and Andy.

Much props to Cthulhu, man, I can tell you have been training, yours skills continue to improve.

The pre Gathering session on Friday rocked!!!

The partying increased too, though no incriminating pictures this time.  It was nuts staying up till 6:00 am in the morning.  Ray then went out again the  next night until 5:00 am, I couldn't hang.

Later,

Harold


----------



## Leo Daher (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *
> The pre Gathering session on Friday rocked!!!*



It sure did! Boy, was I anxious that day or what! 




> *The partying increased too, though no incriminating pictures this time.  It was nuts staying up till 6:00 am in the morning.  Ray then went out again the  next night until 5:00 am, I couldn't hang.
> 
> *



Wish I knew what's Ray's secret for not needing any sleep... Amazing.

Being married, I just go home when the training is over... Unless it's just out to dinner or something.


----------

